# Anyone know how to get a 2 speed hub (New Departure DD working)



## aussie984 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

I have a New Departure DD 2 speed hub and shifter set up on my 1936 Cycleplane, and it does not seem to shift in to the lower gear. When I shift it into the lower gear it just spins freely with out making the wheel go round. I am to afraid to take it apart because I have never worked on one before and have heard they can be quite tricky.
Anyone no what the issue could be? Also is there anyone in So CAL who has some experience working on these?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Carignan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Dan,        Im MIke i'm new to this site love it so far hard to get off so much to soak in. But i have an older huffy with a 3 speed Hub, Shifter and cable. If interested I can get some pics for you in the morning, dark here now I live in Ct.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Thanx, Mike


----------



## jpromo (Jan 30, 2012)

Firstly, I'd check the knuckle that threads onto the axle. Unscrew the cable from it and make sure the knuckle is threaded all the way on. Then, make sure the cable is taught when in high gear when you thread the cable back on. It's likely just not pulling enough to engage into low; there's a soft middle spot which is a sort of neutral.

If that doesn't work, you might want to pull it apart, clean and adjust everything inside. They're not bad at all. A majority of the hub is just a standard New Departure and the gearing is just located in the sprocket. There's one central gear and then three planet gears so it's a pretty simple mechanism. Good luck!


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you sure you have the right knuckle / axle combo? there are two versions of each. Early and late models. One has a pin that sticks out of the end of the axle, and no pin in the knuckle. The second the pin is recessed inside the axle, and the knuckle has a pin. if to have them mixed up, you might not be getting enough throw on the shifting pin. Or you might be getting too much. 

   Catfish




aussie984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a New Departure DD 2 speed hub and shifter set up on my 1936 Cycleplane, and it does not seem to shift in to the lower gear. When I shift it into the lower gear it just spins freely with out making the wheel go round. I am to afraid to take it apart because I have never worked on one before and have heard they can be quite tricky.
> Anyone no what the issue could be? Also is there anyone in So CAL who has some experience working on these?
> ...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 1, 2012)

On the drive side there is a radially serrated washer...one side to affix the gear bell, one side has a shape to fit in the fishtail of your right rear dropout.
Is this washer into the rear dropout?
Chris


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> On the drive side there is a radially serrated washer...one side to affix the gear bell, one side has a shape to fit in the fishtail of your right rear dropout.
> Is this washer into the rear dropout?
> Chris




That's called the "reaction disc". A lot of people lose them, or forget to put it back in place when they put the rim back on the bike.


----------



## aussie984 (Feb 1, 2012)

*2 speed set up*

It has the pin that sticks out of the hub and the knuckle that does not have a pin inside it.
I think it is the right setup.


----------



## aussie984 (Feb 1, 2012)

*2 speed*

Is the washer you are referring to on the outside of the hub or inside?


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2012)

aussie984 said:


> Is the washer you are referring to on the outside of the hub or inside?




It goes on the outside of the sprocket side. and it has a standout piece that slides into the rear dropout. I'll try too post a diagram later.


----------



## aussie984 (Feb 3, 2012)

*2 speed*

I got it working with a few adjustments to the knuckle and wire. Thanks for all your help
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2012)

aussie984 said:


> I got it working with a few adjustments to the knuckle and wire. Thanks for all your help
> Cheers,
> Dan




Happy to help. These 2 speeds are great! and easy to work on.  Catfish


----------

